# how long can a nerite survive out of water?



## nayr (Jan 18, 2014)

it'll be fine, there tidal snails and can go some time high and dry.. they have lungs and breath air.

put him back in your tank.. and check parameters, escapees may be a sign something needs your attention.


----------



## ahem (Dec 27, 2014)

nayr said:


> it'll be fine, there tidal snails and can go some time high and dry.. they have lungs and breath air.
> 
> put him back in your tank.. and check parameters, escapees may be a sign something needs your attention.


Thanks! Happy to say he was soon crawling up the side of the container so I put him back in the tank.

Being the paranoid type I checked the water right off the bat but it was same as usual and no other crits were trying to escape.


----------



## Shreyawagle (Mar 5, 2019)

Hey this just happened today. So yesterday I got 2 nerite and I put one of them in my 25g community and other in my molly fry tub. The one in the tank seem to be coming out of the tank often but it has a lid on it so I wasn't worried. This other one though was always hiding so I did not worry or put any lid on the tub. So I woke up in the morning to find the nerite in the tub was missing. I guessed it got out of the tub so I searched everywhere and didn't find him. So when my dad came back home at 6pm I asked him if he found a stone like thing on the floor. He had found him and he kept in on a table where there was no moisture. He didn't seem alive but since my dad insisted, I put him in water again. After 10 mins I saw him move. He is alive! So in short he got out sometime at night, my dad found him on the floor at 8am and I found him and put him back in water at 6pm. So most probably he was out of the water and still managed to survive for more than 10 hours. My guess, more than 12 hours!


----------

